# Iphone - Will it work?



## Tonydavid (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi again experts and expats!

I was wondering whether my iphone will work in Puerto Vallarta? What is your advice on using an iphone there. We plan to stay a year or two? Anybody got some tips?

Thanks you and happy holidays!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Since Yahoo Phone, GPhone, MSN Phone, Skype and others work ... and can't see why it wouldn't


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes it will work. Have your current mobile provider (Im assuming ATT) unlock the phone for you though, its your right. They might give you a bit of a hard time but make them send you the code or whatever is needed, once done, you can put in any SIM card - If I remember correctly, Iphone has a slot somewhere for a SIM or the people at the local mobile phone shops will figure out how to configure it to work with Movistar or Telcel. There's a third provider of mobile service but I cant recall the name at the moment. 

PS. My excuse for forcing my mobile carriers to unlock my phones has always been "Im traveling on business for 3 months - either unlock my phone so I can use it with local carriers overseas or Im going to have to cancel my service with you". There has never been an issue after I threaten to leave.


----------

